# Disable DRL



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

I do not like DRL's. Never have, probably never will. Has anyone determined an appropriate method to disable the DRL function? Perhaps pull a relay or cut a wire on he back of the headlight switch.


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Disable DRL (jsewell)*

Thanks, I look forward to your reply.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Disable DRL (doug goldberg)*

Ours are off. This is not a comment on the safety aspect of DRLs, it's a matter of practicality. Previous VW's with DRLs would turn them off when you engaged the parking brake, but the T'reg doesn't. We develop diagnostic software. That means the vehicle sits for many hours with the ignition on, but engine not running. Yes, we use a battery charger, but we still don't want the additional drain or hours on the expensive lights.
Anyway, the secret to turning the DRL's off:
Address 09 (Elect. Ctrl)
Function 07 (Recode)
Subtract 1 from the existing coding.
Presto, no more DRLs.
Yes, you can do it with the current version of VAG-COM!








No, VAG-COM does't work perfectly on some of the new systems in the T'reg yet, but we're working on it. We'll be publishing lots more mods/tweaks for the vehicle once we have some of the remaining compatibility issues worked out.
-Uwe-
http://www.Ross-Tech.com


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Disable DRL (jsewell)*

Jason,
The T'reg has a very high draw from the battery (something on the order of 10-12 amps) even with the DRLs and climate control off. That means you need to be careful how long you play with the key on but engine off. The voltmeter in the dash helps.
I've heard the dealer techs have been told to use a battery charger whenever they're doing diagnostics with the engine off. What's worse is they've been told to be very careful about what battery charger to use -- that any battery charger used should never exceed 14V. That means you shouldn't use a cheap charger (or at least be very careful about monitoring the voltage if you do). 
We just got a Xantrex Truecharge 20+, which has a 13.5V fixed voltage mode that's ideal for this. The drawback of this unit is the price (~$250) and that you have to put your own power cord and DC cables on it (it's intended for permanent mounting in a marine application).
-Uwe-


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Disable DRL (Uwe)*

Excellent, full Ross-tech support for the Touareg.

*LONG LIVE THE VAGCOM!!*


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Disable DRL (S4inSoFla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4inSoFla* »_Excellent, full Ross-tech support for the Touareg. 

You've been a VAG-COM user for almost 2 years now. Were you expecting anything less than full support for this new vehicle?








This is not to imply that the current release of VAG-COM works perfectly on every system in the vehicle -- there are a few it has issues with, but we expect to have those issues resolved shortly. 
-Uwe-




_Modified by Uwe at 10:29 AM 8-9-2003_


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks a lot for the info Uwe. Any chance you can add the disabling of the seat belt alert to your list of tweaks?
Meat


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (meatster)*

Ok, I need a VAG-COM. Now which adapter do I need for the T-reg? What should I order?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_Thanks a lot for the info Uwe. Any chance you can add the disabling of the seat belt alert to your list of tweaks?

We'll certainly try to figure that one out. I find it as annoying as anyone.
-Uwe-


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: (doug goldberg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doug goldberg* »_Ok, I need a VAG-COM. Now which adapter do I need for the T-reg? What should I order?

The vagcom cable will work with VWs from '97 to present. It basically mimics VWs own OBD II tool.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (doug goldberg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doug goldberg* »_Ok, I need a VAG-COM. Now which adapter do I need for the T-reg? What should I order?

Any of our interfaces will work. The T'reg uses a single K-Line for diagnostic access. Much of the traffic from the K-Line is routed by the gateway (in the instrument cluster) onto the CAN busses to the modules themselves. The best choice would be the HEX-COM (intelligent serial interface, fastest, and acts as a "dongle" for the full function version of the software). HEX-USBs are also available to T'reg owners by special request (we haven't released these to the general public on the website yet). 
T'Reg owners who buy (or are currently using) VAG-COM and wish to have the latest Alpha builds to test should write me a private e-mail. Note: A prerequisite for getting Alpha builds is that you're computer litterate and can do things like copy files and create shortcuts -- Alpha builds are not self installing. (Jason, you're already on the list)
-Uwe-


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (Uwe)*

Uwe, Just ordered a VAG-COM. I did not receive any confirmation (except from PayPal). Is this normal. Please note the "special request" in my notes. Looking forward to tinkering.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (doug goldberg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doug goldberg* »_Uwe, Just ordered a VAG-COM. I did not receive any confirmation (except from PayPal). Is this normal?

On the weekend, yes -- there's no one at the PC where the orders go..








Julie (who processes the orders but gets weekends off) should send you an e-mail with a tracking number on Monday when it ships. 
-Uwe-


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: (Uwe)*

So owners who have a vagcom need a special connector?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (S4inSoFla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4inSoFla* »_So owners who have a vagcom need a special connector?

No. As I said: "Any of our interfaces will work", even the one you bought almost two years ago.








-Uwe-


----------



## Onearmedmidget (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (Uwe)*

This fascination of turning daytime running lights off in the U.S. still boggles my mind.
I will probably never understand it.


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (Onearmedmidget)*

Let me attempt to un-boggle your mind regarding my desire to turn off the T-Reg DRL function. I'm old fighter pilot with 1800+ hrs. I've got a little experience with "target" visibility. I would argue that in daytime conditions low intensity lighting does little to enhance the visibility of a vehicle. Conversly, in marginal lighting conditions full intensity headlights are very effective for that purpose. The T-Reg is equipped with Auto-On headlights whose default sensitivity appears to be well set to operate the headlights in most marginal visibility situations. Combined with my own "sensitivity" to this issue I find the DRL function irrelevant and redundant and as such I will disable it. I think the GM system of using amber parkings lights as a DRL-like function to much more effective since they are more visible in daylight conditions.


----------



## Onearmedmidget (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (doug goldberg)*

That is a fair reason.
I myself find daytime running lights much safer. There is a percentage of people that don't turn their headlights on in rainy condition or forget to turn them on at all at night. I spent one single day in buffalo where it rained. I was amazed how many people did not have their lights turned on. In addition, at night, there quite a few cars without their lights on. I rarely ever see anything like that in canada anymore. 
On another note, I did not know the touareg had auto on feature which I think is an excellent feature. If all cars had this, then I might not be as boggled about daytime running lights .


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Onearmedmidget)*

Hasn't Canada had DRL as a requirement for some years now? Or am I thinking of Sweden?
Anyway, light on has been required for motorcycles in the US for god knows how long. And as a motorcyclist, I think this is a good law/requirement. A very small target needs this type of visability. But if everything on the road has DRLs then the motorcycles stand out much less.


----------



## Onearmedmidget (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Hasn't Canada had DRL as a requirement for some years now? Or am I thinking of Sweden?


I'm not sure when canada implemented it, but my 1991 tercel has daytime running lights, so it's been over 10 years


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (Onearmedmidget)*

SpockCat you nailed it with cycles. Their inherent visual stealthyness demands a light. Haven ridden for many years I'm also an ardent helmet advocate however I do not approve of helmet laws as I believe that should be left the individual to decide.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (doug goldberg)*

Just an added comment about the Touareg's use of the HID's as DRL's. If this low beam bulb burns out, a replacement runs over $150, each!


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Disable DRL (Uwe)*

For what it's worth, once you disable DRLs using this method, the option "Daytime Lights" appears in the MFI (under convenience). This allows you to turn on and off the DRLs whenever you want/need to.

BTW- thanks Uwe for posting how to do this!


_Modified by mml7 at 6:32 PM 8-11-2003_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Disable DRL (mml7)*

Freedom of choice?!?! How unimaginable!
I'm working on a Vag-Com purchase immediately.


----------



## bmw-vw (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_
Any of our interfaces will work. The T'reg uses a single K-Line for diagnostic access. Much of the traffic from the K-Line is routed by the gateway (in the instrument cluster) onto the CAN busses to the modules themselves. The best choice would be the HEX-COM (intelligent serial interface, fastest, and acts as a "dongle" for the full function version of the software). HEX-USBs are also available to T'reg owners by special request (we haven't released these to the general public on the website yet). 
T'Reg owners who buy (or are currently using) VAG-COM and wish to have the latest Alpha builds to test should write me a private e-mail. Note: A prerequisite for getting Alpha builds is that you're computer litterate and can do things like copy files and create shortcuts -- Alpha builds are not self installing. (Jason, you're already on the list)
-Uwe-



man, a lot of that sounds like a foreign language.
i really want to get one of these but i was wondering how easy it is to use? do full instructions come with it? also, where do you plug it into and again, which connector is best, hex-com or hex-usb?????
this would be such a useful tool. thanks


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_
T'Reg owners who buy (or are currently using) VAG-COM and wish to have the latest Alpha builds to test should write me a private e-mail. Note: A prerequisite for getting Alpha builds is that you're computer litterate and can do things like copy files and create shortcuts -- Alpha builds are not self installing. (Jason, you're already on the list)


Uwe,
Is the Alpha build actually a requirement to work with the Touareg? - I just tried enabling the compass as it was described earlier
Compass change:
— Address word 6E
— Function 10
— Channel 1
— Rest to 0 0
I go to: "Select" - address word: "6E" and click Go! A few seconds later I get the message "No Response from Controller - Retry?"
And that nearly on every function that I would like to execute. The LED is green though - I have the new serial HEX-COM.








Thanks for your help!
Wolfgang


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (wkaml)*

Yes, that module really does require a new version which is now available:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
-Uwe-


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (bmw-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmw-vw* »_
man, a lot of that sounds like a foreign language.
i really want to get one of these but i was wondering how easy it is to use? do full instructions come with it? also, where do you plug it into and again, which connector is best, hex-com or hex-usb?????
this would be such a useful tool. thanks


Since I'm the author of the software, my view regarding "ease of use" would probably be biased. Dealer techs who use VAG-COM typically think it's easier than the factory tool. Most individuals find it VERY easy to do simple things like read and clear fault codes and perform "mods" (for which there are usually step-by-step instructions).
Full instructions (and an interactive demo) are available on our website:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
You plug it into the diagnostic socket under the dash:








Look up under there, you'll find a purple socket that looks a lot like this:








As far as HEX-COM vs. HEX-USB, there's not much functional difference. The HEX-COM plugs into a standard serial COM port on PC, the HEX-USB plugs into a USB port. 
-Uwe-


----------



## gnosys (Aug 1, 2003)

Vag-Com is cool.
Still, I'll use the DRLs. Really glad they're there, as they could very definitely save your life, or that of someone else, someday.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_Yes, that module really does require a new version which is now available:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html


Uwe,
Thank you for the post. To be honest: Without it, my newly acquired serial HEXCOM would have been useless. But now it is working so that at least the items discussed in this forum (DRL, compass) can be changed.
However, specifically for the Touareg - and this is not because of the VAGCOM not working but the Touareg being so brand new here in the U.S. - it would be nice to have a collection of many more codes that can be changed (e.g. seat belt audio warning signal, door open audio signal...).
A real BIG, BIG PLUS would be to figure out, if the pitch/yaw indication can be activated or not.
Uwe, how do you figure all those things out? You got your own 'test' vehicle towards which you run a bunch of codes and just try them out?
I am a total newbie in regards to doing my own programming on that car. I have to say that the usage of the software is really straight forward. The new beta release immediately detected that the firmware of the HEXCOM was outdated and uploaded the info as expected from the harddrive of my Laptop.
GREAT JOB!!








But now it is the time to figure out all of those codes, because for just chaning compass and DRL a $279 investment is a little steep...
Two change requests for the VAGCOM software though:
1) When you test different codes, one after the other one for a single module, it would be great to be able to skip a test and move to the next. e.g. One test asked for the Horn test. I'd have loved to select next without performing that test since it makes a nice honk. Or: One of the test was to check the headlight washing unit. I'd have wished to be able to skip to the next test without performing this test and having a nice spray of washer fluid over my nice clean and polished Touareg....
2) Also, it seems when scanning to the various modules, that if attempt 1 fails, attampt 2 & 3 will fail as well. Would be great to be able to set an option that says "# of retries". If set to 0, only 1 attempt should be made, if that fails, move to the next address. That would speed up a first quick run of scanning through the address frame.
Thanks,
Wolfgang


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (wkaml)*

> Thank you for the post. To be honest: Without it, my newly acquired serial 
> HEXCOM would have been useless.
I don't think that's quite fair. The previous version (released in March before the T'reg became available) was able to access the majority of systems in the vehicle. And I've repeatedly said in this thread that the old version wasn't fully compatible, but a new version that was would be available in a matter of days. Now it is..








> However, specifically for the Touareg - and this is not because of the VAGCOM 
> not working but the Touareg being so brand new here in the U.S. - it would be 
> nice to have a collection of many more codes that can be changed (e.g. seat 
> belt audio warning signal, door open audio signal...). A real BIG, BIG PLUS
> would be to figure out, if the pitch/yaw indication can be activated or not.
We'll be working on a much more comprehensive list of "tweaks" after Labor Day. 
> Uwe, how do you figure all those things out? You got your own 'test' vehicle 
> towards which you run a bunch of codes and just try them out?
Yes, we do have our own test vehicle. Here's a few pictures:
http://www.ross-tech.net/andy/touareg/
As far as figuring out tweaks: It's a combination of experimentation and reverse-engineering the factory tools.
> I have to say that the usage of the software is really straight forward. 
Thanks!
> But now it is the time to figure out all of those codes, because for just 
> chaning compass and DRL a $279 investment is a little steep...
Look at it as a long-term investment. If it saves you 2 trips to the dealer it's paid for. Then there's also peace of mind -- when some system in your vehicle acts up, you'll know why. Check Engine light comes on? Transmission shifting funny? Pull fault codes NOW instead of having to wait for an appointment at the dealer.
> Two change requests for the VAGCOM software though:
> 
> 1) When you test different codes, one after the other one for a single module,
> it would be great to be able to skip a test and move to the next. e.g. One test 
> asked for the Horn test. I'd have loved to select next without performing that
> test since it makes a nice honk. Or: One of the test was to check the headlight
> washing unit. I'd have wished to be able to skip to the next test without 
> performing this test and having a nice spray of washer fluid over my nice
> clean and polished Touareg....
I'm not sure this is possible. The Output Tests run in a sequence defined in the firmware of the control module, and I don't think there's any way to skip ahead in the squence without activating the next output, but we'll give it a try anyway. FWIW, we've got a $7000 VAS-5052 tool here that we use as a "reference" for what our software does and we haven't found a way to skip outputs with that device either. 
> 2) Also, it seems when scanning to the various modules, that if attempt 1 fails, 
> attampt 2 & 3 will fail as well. Would be great to be able to set an option that 
> says "# of retries". If set to 0, only 1 attempt should be made, if that fails, move
> to the next address. That would speed up a first quick run of scanning through 
> the address frame.
I see your point, but there *are* modules that don't answer on the first try (I'm not sure why). The factory tool also tries several times if it doesn't get an answer on the first attempt. Also, the Control Module Finder is a function that you use once per vehicle, and I'd rather VAG-COM gave a complete definitive list of what's in the vehicle than to have the list be questionable because someone set the number of retries to zero.
-Uwe-


----------



## bmw-vw (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Uwe)*

thanks for the info Uwe.
ill be looking to pick one of these up soon.
another thing id like to see is the ability to use the scroll knob on the steering wheel to scroll through the presents intead of scrolling through all the stations.
rich


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm getting my VAG-COM w/HEX-COM tomorrow and just wanted to get something straight because it wasn't clear to me from reading this thread or the pinup thread. I currently don't have an option on my MFI menus to disable DRL's. Does this option appear on the MFI menus AFTER you disable the DRL's with the VAG-COM procedures discussed in these forums??
Thanks,
Meat


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_. Does this option appear on the MFI menus AFTER you disable the DRL's with the VAG-COM procedures discussed in these forums??

Yes, the option should appear in your MFI after you disable the DRLs. This will allow you to enable/disable your DRLs when ever you want/need to.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »_
Yes, the option should appear in your MFI after you disable the DRLs. This will allow you to enable/disable your DRLs when ever you want/need to.


Hmm??!








I have disabled the DRL yesterday as described in the instructions from Uwe (subtracting 1 from the current value) but the option did not become available in the menu.
Anybody else having the same experience? - Where is the new option shown? At the top most level of the menu, or unter Lighting ?


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (wkaml)*

Sorry for the confusion folks - DRL is available in the menu now. I guess it needed a restart of the engine or some sort of. This menu option was certainly not available right after programming even though the data had been saved then.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (wkaml)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wkaml* »_Sorry for the confusion folks - DRL is available in the menu now. I guess it needed a restart of the engine or some sort of. This menu option was certainly not available right after programming even though the data had been saved then.

You may have overlooked it because it was available to me right away after I disabled them and I didn't even have the engine running when I did my settings.


_Modified by spockcat at 12:51 PM 8-26-2003_


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Disable DRL (S4inSoFla)*

Everytime I see the word VAGCOM I think awful lewd things.............


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (wkaml)*

For those of you who would like to know what changes when you disable the DRL, below you can see some photos. Basically, what the described procedure to disable the DRL with VAG-COM does is, it makes the DRL optional in your convenience setup. Now you have the choice of enabling/disabling it as you need.
Convenience setup - top menu: Lights








new option available: Daytime Light








new option available: Lights - Daytime Light


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Uwe)*

Uwe, I've been reading with interest your great work with the vagcom. My favorite pasttime is spending money on gadgets, but I don't believe I have the acumen to use one (or the cujones). I live in new york and would be very interested in coming to Pennsylvania to have you work your magic on my Touring-Egg, as I lovingly call it. Any chance of that? I would pay you, of course. I'm interested in DRL being turned off; compass on all the time, and NAV system showing pitch and roll as I've seen in other cars. (I'm approaching 4000 miles and need my first oil change soon. do you do that too?)
thanks, mark


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_compass on all the time

If you are not used to having overhead lighting in your car at night, then a permanent on compass might be distracting. That's as what I have experienced it. So, instead of only 30sec on, I programmed mine to stay 2:30 on and then turn off again. Makes much more sense.

_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_NAV system showing pitch and roll as I've seen in other cars. 

You can have the NAV system showing pitch and roll, but it wouldn't work. I got some contacts over in Europe close to the factory that hopefully will tell me pretty soon, if that's a feature that can be added at the dealership. I assume that there is a bunch of more sensors needed, that you don't have in your car. The GPS wouldn't be able to calculate the roll for you, the pitch maybe with a few seconds delay when it is too late. For sure, there are some extra sensors needed. I will run a full system diagnosis with the 5051/52 on my car today, send the report back to Europe and they will let me know if the car is prep'd to have the pitch/roll working.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_ I would be very interested in coming to Pennsylvania to have you work your magic on my Touring-Egg, as I lovingly call it. 

We do not do mechanical work, but we've always done diagnostic scans and tweaks for any VW or Audi that wants to come by. The price is pretty reasonable too, a six-pack of good beer (preferably a microbrew). 
We prefer to know people are coming rather than having them appear unannounced. 
However, VAG-COM is NOT hard to use. If your time is valuable, buy a system and call us when you've got it hooked up. We'll talk you through the mods over the phone, and you'll also have the peace of mind knowing you can read and clear fault codes when you get them. Notice I said when, not if..








-Uwe-


----------



## TouaregV8owner (Aug 7, 2003)

We named out Touareg "Hal," from 2001. Many unfortunate similarities, Dave.


----------



## tori645 (Jan 16, 2003)

*DLR's legal?*

is it legal for the dealers to disable the DLRs, if requested?


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: DLR's legal? (tori645)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tori645* »_is it legal for the dealers to disable the DLRs, if requested?


Well, question back at you:
Is it a legal requirement to have the headlights on at all times?
If not, then I'd assume the dealer may turn them off. After all, what happens is, that by changing the code you also will see a new menu in your MFD that will allow you to change the preference for your headlights all by yourself. Please see the images on the previous page.
If yes, then I'd say that he will not turn them off for you.


----------

